# Spybot?



## jfarnsworth (Nov 11, 2006)

Has anyone else tried to download any new patches and/or securities in the last couple of weeks? Each time I try and download it comes up saying bad checkscum. I was curious if anyone else had that show up and what'd they do?


----------



## bydand (Nov 11, 2006)

Just tried after I read your post.  Worked just fine.


----------



## matt.m (Nov 11, 2006)

I use spybot and have updated no problem.  Uninstall, reboot, and reinstall.  This will most likely solve the problem.


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Nov 11, 2006)

Try switching the download location.  The version I have (1.4) defaults to Safer Networking #2 and I had the same problem but when I switched to See-Cure #1 and I downloaded the updates without a problem.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 12, 2006)

Jason, sometimes I've encountered the same problem, but only when it involved multiple updates.
I just downloaded each update individually and it worked.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 12, 2006)

jfarnsworth said:


> Has anyone else tried to download any new patches and/or securities in the last couple of weeks? Each time I try and download it comes up saying bad checkscum. I was curious if anyone else had that show up and what'd they do?



I thought it was just me. Was going to ask about it here too. I will try some of the suggestions given.


----------



## dubljay (Nov 12, 2006)

When all else fails, un-install it, and re-install it.  I had to do that about a year back, no problems since then.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 12, 2006)

Uninstalled, reinstalled, problem solved.


----------



## dubljay (Nov 12, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Uninstalled, reinstalled, problem solved.



Good to hear.  This little lesson I learned with another piece of software which you all might be familiar with... its called Microsoft Windows.  LOL


----------

